# what's the Bangalore University website...?



## sude (Jan 14, 2007)

dear DFU's,
do u know the website of Bangalore University???

i have searched the net but i am getting dead links...

if u do know the website address please post it here...

-SUDE


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 14, 2007)

Sounds like a dead university then 

Anyway here's what I found
*www.bangaloreuniversity.net/

Looks like someone hijacked it


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2007)

try searching wit bengaluru instead of bangalore.....


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 14, 2007)

I am REALLY surprised if Google didn't turn up with that exact link *sude*


----------



## shambhavigupta (Jun 12, 2008)

www.bub.ernet.in/


----------

